# Fishing in Canada?



## Walleye007

Does anyone here go up to Canada for fishing trips?
I am looking for advice on where to go. I think it would be nice to spend a week there in the summer.
Any experience here?


----------



## roger23

Walleye007 said:


> Does anyone here go up to Canada for fishing trips?
> I am looking for advice on where to go. I think it would be nice to spend a week there in the summer.
> Any experience here?


Rice Lake the other side of Toronto is great for blue gills mostly pan fish you have to go in early summer because the weeds take over the lake I have not been there for several years


----------



## capt S

i fished agnew lake a few years back and the pike fishing was great. the walleye were good size too. the whole trip with cabin and boat rental was cheap. might want to look at this lake its north of subury if that helps. good luck. oh yea we went the first week of june.


----------



## rebu

I've been going to Canada for fishing trips for over 30 years. I've fished the West Arm of Lake Nipissing, French RIver and Georgian Bay. For a first trip, I'd recommend the West Arm area. Fish are plentiful and easy to find. For size, Georgian Bay. I spend most of my time musky fishing up there now. I'd be happy to recommend some websites or camps to look at.


----------



## roger23

I have also fished Lake Nippissing several times it is hit and miss.it is a very big lake .this was a really nice place with friendly owners.of coarse you are there customer .we also stayed on the other end of the lake in Laverne

http://www.promisedlandcamp.net/


http://www.campraymond.com/


----------



## RodMan

Eye007

Should be some useful info in this thread.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=75253&highlight=Leon


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

If for pike or walleye try Pasha Lake Cabins it 9hrs. north of SSM and the fishing for pike walleye and perch is excellent! pashalake.com
they will put you on fish! Famous lake oneman is only minutes away (walleye)
This summer was so much fun-go up there!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fished-out

Be aware that costs have gone up considerably in the last few years. 4 years ago, it took 60-70 US cents to buy one Canadian dollar. Now, depending on the day, it costs over $1 US to buy one Canadian dollar. Essentially, prices have increased by 50-70% in that time. I think I'm staying in the US in 2008; maybe Minn somewhere.


----------



## For my Son

Every other year we have gone to Stoney Lake and stayed at the Irwinn inn. They cater to the family, and offer incredible fishing. (Although last time we went up it was really hot and the fishing was so-so.) They have all day events for the kids that will keep them happy. The food is good, the boats are clean, and the staff is very friendly. 
I dont know if we are going to make the trip with the exchange rates and now having to get Passports. With five people in the family that will add quite a bit to the cost.


----------



## mirrocraft mike

roger23 said:


> Rice Lake the other side of Toronto is great for blue gills mostly pan fish you have to go in early summer because the weeds take over the lake I have not been there for several years


Rice lake made a change this year on walleye catches . NO Fish may be kept OVER 18.1 inches . Just something to keep in mind. Sorry Don;t know how to post the new law


----------



## zpyles_00

I've been to Rice Lake twice and both trips were amazing. Best Panfishing in the world in my opinion, great walleye fishing if you can find them, and bass that will just flat our wear you down. 


Keep in mind, it's been almost 8 years now since my last visit. I've heard it's been going down hill ever since.............


----------



## Stauff

I just received my "planner" from Mattice Lake Outfitters out of Armstrong, Ontario and this is the first year that I can remember where their rates are being quoted in CANADIAN DOLLARS, not American. It's a sign of the times, but trips to Canada this year are going to be very costly unless the strength of the US dollar increases drastically. That said, there's nothing quite like the experience of fishing the remote areas of Canada.


----------



## mturack

The first thing to think about is how far do you want to go. I really wanted to get away so I went to Northwestern Ontario. I live in Columbus so it was approx 18.5 hours drive each way. I picked up a firend in Chicago so that helped to break up the trip. I had a great time and only fished in 2 of the 5-6 lakes that the place offers fishing in. Here's a link if you're interested in.

Well can't post a link. Go to google and look for Muskie Bay Resort.

I can't wait to go back again this year. I definaltey had a great time.


----------



## Buckeye1955

I've been up into Ontario at Bob's Lake near Westport. I can give you info on a camp up there if you like. Good fishing, but I've come to like Lake Champlain on the New York - Vermont border better. Easier drive, no pass port to fool with. (You will have to have one after Jan. 1. to get back into the states.) The fishing is just as good and you have more facilities near by such as restaurants, golf courses, etc. Even a Walmart and Dicks Sporting Goods about an hour away. Do a search for Henry&#8217;s Sportsman&#8217;s Cottages In South Alburg. Or www.vermontproperty.com/rentals/lakechamp/bohalkch.html. 14 cabins right on the lake with a nice dock with electric. Boat rentals if you need them. We never run farther then about 15 minutes and catch all we want. It would be about 10 hours from the Cleveland area. In a sheltered area of the lake. Even when the wind blows, you can fish with no problem. Pike, Lg mouth, smallies, muskie, large blue gill, even lake trout. Owners are great people - Bob and Gwen Brown.


----------



## woodysoutdoors

Not sure what you want to fish for but if you're looking for red eared sunfish and perch then rice lake is an excellent location. If you want to make it a dual trip to catch some northerns and small mouth just a few miles east of there is camelford Ontario - Trent River. I have fished both in the same week and done well several years ago.


----------



## triton175

We go to Horwood Lake every year. Plenty of walleye, most are small but regs. don't let you keep more than one big one anyway. Pike fishing is VERY good (see avatar). Very nice people run the camp, food is great if you choose the meal plan. Very quiet and peaceful.
It's about 6hrs from SSM or 8-9hrs from Toronto, we usually go thru SSM since the drive is easier and more scenic.
Watch the speed limits, the wife got a ticket this fall going 117 in an 80 zone.
Here's the link http://www.horwoodlakelodge.com/index.html
Brian


----------



## yankee

Walleye007,

I fish all over Ontario and go often. Depends on what kind of fishing trip youre wanting. Is it a family fishing trip, adventure fishing or non-stop fishing? Camp, guide or roughing it? Are you looking to catch pike, muskie, walleye, panfish, trout or bass? Dont know? 

First determine if you are going to go and then apply for a passport if you do not already have one. Youll need it for re-entry back into the US. A passport could take up to 6 months. Then determine what type of trip, species of fish and if you want to stay at a fishing camp or not. Then start planning.

Its true, the US dollar is weak but the Canadian dollar has gained in strength. Prices are a little higher up north. But there are ways to cut down on your expenses. Taking your own food is a good start. 

Below is the link for the new 2008 Ontario regs it also includes fishing license options. If you go, I highly recommend you read the regs.

http://www.mnr.gov.on.ca/MNR/pubs/pubmenu.html#fish

Have fun and enjoy, as many can tell you here  theres nothing quite like the scenic beauty and fishing in Ontario.


----------



## triton175

I just heard from the owners of Horwood Lake Lodge that they have sold the lodge and it will be under new management in 2008. So, I can still say that the fishing is good, but I don't know how the new managers of the lodge will be.
Brian


----------



## ocala

Yankee gives some very good advice. I would follow what he says.
That being said I kind of like doing the fly-in thing. I feel if your going to spend that amount of time driving somewhere you might as well be rewarded with great fishing. Something drive ins don't always offer. Again you would be spending more money and with exchange rate that is something to consider.
I have used this outfitter http://www.jtair.com/ several times. I have found he is one of the least expensive outfitters around. All three trips had great fishing. Hell, he even brought us more beer on the mid week check flight. Got to love that.
Again take your time and do the research on where you want to go. As many will attest here, Canada is an outstanding place to visit.
This last link is a place I haven't visited so I can't vouch for them but it sure sounds like fishing heaven on earth.
http://www.northofsixty.com/


----------



## ocala

Yankee gives some very good advice. I would follow what he says.
That being said I kind of like doing the fly-in thing. I feel if your going to spend that amount of time driving somewhere you might as well be rewarded with great fishing. Something drive ins don't always offer. Again you would be spending more money and with exchange rate that is something to consider.
I have used this outfitter http://www.jtair.com/ several times. I have found he is one of the least expensive outfitters around. All three trips had great fishing. Hell, he even brought us more beer on the mid week check flight. Got to love that.
Again take your time and do the research on where you want to go. As many will attest here, Canada is an outstanding place to visit.
This last link is a place I haven't visited so I can't vouch for them but it sure sounds like fishing heaven on earth.
http://www.northofsixty.com/


----------



## BiteMyLine

http://www.rayscamps.com/

This is where we went. I loved the place and having full access to the pantry and all you can eat food was great. Very nice lake since this is the only place on this lake, good fishing, full plan price is respectable and hard to beat. A husband and wife own the place and she was the only one there at the time and we did not care for her at all. Other than that we had a blast and if I had to go back I would reconsider this place in a heartbeat. The only thing we messed up on is not taking enough beer.


----------



## BassCrazy

Melody Lodge & Marina in Seeley's Bay, ONT Fished there for 15 years or so now...BIG BASS (smallmouth and largemouth). This lodge is nestled between Cranberry and Dog Lakes on the Rideau Canal Waterway. Dog Lake is ultradeep and clear with smallmouth, Northern Pike, Lake Trout, etc. Cranberry is 10-13 feet depth clear and weedy with largemouth, BIG CRAPPIE. Sensational fishery. Two completely different lakes within a mile of your lakefront cottage. Check the site pics for photos.

melodylodge.ca/home.htm

GOOD FISHIN'


----------



## BassCrazy

Redear:

PM Sent...Let me know if you received it. I'm having trouble sending PM's

Good fishin'

Joe


----------



## FABA_Guy24

Try Loonhaunt.com Great Great people. And out of this world fishing.


----------



## tmerk

Anybody fished on Lady Evelyn Lake? Buddies of mine have a trip planned there for the last week of May; staying at Ellen Island camp. Just wondering what we can expect in terms of the fishing. Thanks!


----------



## bkr43050

tmerk said:


> Anybody fished on Lady Evelyn Lake? Buddies of mine have a trip planned there for the last week of May; staying at Ellen Island camp. Just wondering what we can expect in terms of the fishing. Thanks!


Do a search on here for "Evelyn" and you will find several posts about it in the past.

Another resource to check out is Ontario Fishing.

They have a message board and I know I have seen plenty of references to Lady Evelyn in the past there.


----------



## ParmaBass

Don't forget to look at Pigeon Lake in Bobcageon, Ontario!! Very nice lake for both variety and size. On any given cast you could catch a 4lb Bass, 6lb Walleye or a 40"+ Muskie. I used to go there at least a couple times each Summer growing up. It's about 10 hours form the Canton area.


----------



## Flippin 416

Here is a trip that a group of us took in August 2006.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=54431&highlight=percy


----------



## Getzjd

Doesnt look like anyone replied. I go to Stoney Lake every year for the first week of bass season. It is about 60-90 minutes NE of toronto. We usually go with a group of about 30 people and rent cabins from Wantasa.

Other lakes in that area that are good are Scugog (largemouth / muskie) and Simcoe for smallies.


----------



## Lund Rebel

I've been going up for 25+ years. Last 8-10 years on south shore of Lake Nipissing out of Sturgeon Falls. We take a boat across the lake to one ofthe 2 camps on Sandy Island. We go to Tall Pines.Other camp is Sandy Haven. Both have web sites. We've been there in July and September. I like September better. No bugs or flies. Fishing is mostly for bass and pike. Walleye have a slot limit, so we don't bother. Last year the 4 guys in my cabin caught over 150 bass and 50 pike. Lots of bass in the 2-3# range with a couple 4#ers. Pike were not huge, but plentiful to catch when the bass weren't biting.
Nice accommodations and a fair package price for cabin, boat, bait, ride to/from Sturgeon Falls, etc. They do have outhouses and communal shower, but coolness of September makes this more tolerable, too.


----------



## WPM

BassCrazy said:


> Melody Lodge & Marina in Seeley's Bay, ONT Fished there for 15 years or so now...BIG BASS (smallmouth and largemouth). This lodge is nestled between Cranberry and Dog Lakes on the Rideau Canal Waterway. Dog Lake is ultradeep and clear with smallmouth, Northern Pike, Lake Trout, etc. Cranberry is 10-13 feet depth clear and weedy with largemouth, BIG CRAPPIE. Sensational fishery. Two completely different lakes within a mile of your lakefront cottage. Check the site pics for photos.
> 
> melodylodge.ca/home.htm
> 
> GOOD FISHIN'


BassCrazy,
Did you get my PM?
WPM


----------



## r9ptbuck

http://www.bighookcamps.com 


you wont be dissapointed !


----------



## billycaines

zpyles_00 said:


> I\'ve been to Rice Lake twice and both trips were amazing. Best Panfishing in the world in my opinion, great walleye fishing if you can find them, and bass that will just flat our wear you down.
> Keep in mind, it\'s been almost 8 years now since my last visit. I\'ve heard it\'s been going down hill ever since.............


Went to Rice Lake last summer. FISHING IS GREAT, and it\'s NOT GOING DOWNHILL AT ALL. 

Panfishing is still off the hook. You can land up too 50-100keeper 6-10 inch gills all day just off shore of one of the many islands. There\'s also a ton of Rock Bass and Perch in Rice Lake as well. Walleye fishing is also still great. Erie Deeries are still the killers for us. We never had a day where my brother and I both didn\'t hook into some eyes. Best day we caught 10-14 keeper eyes, all over 16 inches. Muskies are also stacked in that lake as well. We hooked into 3 muskies fishing for walleyes, landed one over 30 inches. Rice Lake is a great lake for Walleye fishing. Don\'t know about SM/LM bass, as we have never went during bass season yet, but always catch a few each trip on accident.


----------



## seethe303

ParmaBass said:


> Don't forget to look at Pigeon Lake in Bobcageon, Ontario!! Very nice lake for both variety and size. On any given cast you could catch a 4lb Bass, 6lb Walleye or a 40"+ Muskie. I used to go there at least a couple times each Summer growing up. It's about 10 hours form the Canton area.


haha I've been there before. Not for fishing though. I went to a music festival just outside of Bobcageon and we ended up swimming at Pigeon Lake one day. I remember wishing I had my rod because it looked nice. It sure is beautiful up there.


----------



## jignut

www.leuenberger.ca

nuff said


----------

